# Ansprechen eines entfernten MySQL Servers



## mkoeni1 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem und benötige Eure Hilfe.
Wenn ich einen MySQL Server ansprechen möchte mache ich dies in PHP meist lokal.

```
// Verbindung aufbauen, auswaehlen einer Datenbank
$link = mysql_connect("localhost", "", "**")
  or die("Keine Verbindung m&ouml;glich: " . mysql_error());

//echo "Verbindung zum Datenbankserver erfolgreich<br>";
  mysql_select_db("testdb") or die("Auswahl der Datenbank fehlgeschlagen<br>");
  // Verbindung beende
```

Ist es möglich auf einen anderen Server zuzugreifen? Ich meine damit, der WebAuftritt liegt auf localhost und der MySQL Server ist 192.168.111.23.

Wie müsste obige Verbindung aussehen?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Matze


----------



## olqs (5. Dezember 2007)

Also in Php ist die Änderung nicht wirklich gross.
Statt localhost einfach die IP des Mysql Servers eintragen.

Auf dem Mysqlserver muss Networking aktiviert sein, d.h.:
- kein skip_networking Befehl in der Config
- bind-address auf die Ip oder auf 0.0.0.0 stellen

Desweiteren muss es in mysql selbst einen User geben, der die Berechtigung hat von extern zuzugreifen. In der Users Tabelle, Spalte Host muss der Quellhost eingetragen sein.
Ein '%', für alle Hosts, ist dort auch möglich, aber ich würde das aus Sicherheitsgründen maximal im internen Netz verwenden.


----------

